# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита мобильных устройств  >  Более 50 миллионов Android-устройств уязвимы из-за брешей в AirDroid

## olejah

Уязвимости в инструменте удаленного управления для Android AirDroid ставит под угрозу более 50 миллионов устройств. Об этом предупреждают исследователи в области безопасности из Zimperium zLabs.

Согласно официальному магазину приложений Google Play, AirDroid скачали более 10 миллионов раз, однако эксперты утверждают, что количество устройств, на которых установлено это приложение в разы больше. Исследователи компании Zimperium утверждают, что уязвимости в AirDroid позволяют злоумышленникам использовать встроенные функции против пользователей.

Оказалось, что AirDroid использует ненадежные каналы связи, что означает, что миллионы приложений подвержены атаке «человек посередине» (MitM) и другим видам атак. Также процесс обновления файлов APK может привести к возможности удаленного выполнения кода.

При анализе AirDroid, исследователи обнаружили, что каналы связи, используемые для передачи данных аутентификации на сервер незащищены должным образом. Несмотря на то, что запросы зашифрованы с помощью Data Encryption Standard (DES), ключ шифрования жёстко зашит внутри приложения, это означает, что злоумышленник узнает его.

Зная ключ, злоумышленник может провести атаку «человек посередине», с помощью которой он может получить учетные данные аутентификации из самого первого HTTP-запроса приложения. Затем атакующему уже не составит труда выдать себя за пользователя при дальнейших запросах, объясняет эксперт Zimperium.

«HTTP- запрос можно расшифровать используя ключ 890jklms, который жестко закодирован внутри приложения, также можно получить поля аутентификации. Имея эту информацию, злоумышленник может выдавать себя за устройство жертвы и выполнять различные HTTP или HTTPS-запросы от его имени к API AirDroid» - отмечает исследователь.

В дальнейшем хакер может обмануть сервер и получить другую информацию пользователя, например, электронную почту и хэш пароля.

Более того, злоумышленник может перенаправлять HTTP-трафик на вредоносный прокси-сервер. Таким образом, он может подделать получаемые устройством обновления и выполнить произвольный код на системе.

Zimperium отмечают, что большинство функциональных возможностей в AirDroid осуществляются с использованием безопасного протокола HTTPS, но небезопасные каналы используются для выполнения конкретных задач, таких как отправка статистики на удаленный сервер.

По мнению Zimperium, решение проблемы заключается в использовании только безопасных каналов связи (HTTPS).

----------

*Никита Соловьев*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

